# Köderfische waidgerecht töten!?



## Oberharzer (9. Februar 2007)

Hallo Mitangler!
Wollte mal wissen wie ihr eure Köderfische tötet. Bei sehr kleinen Fischchen ist es gar nicht so einfach die vorm gelernten Herzstich zu betäuben. Ist mir z.B. mal passiert das die Augen halb rausgeflogen sind beim Betäubungsschlag.

Wie macht ihr das?


----------



## Bibbelmann (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Köderfische waidgerecht töten!?*



Oberharzer schrieb:


> Wie macht ihr das?



mit ein bisschen mehr Gefühl...#h

kräftig mit dem Finger auf den Kopf schnipsen oder den Fisch kräftig auf den harten Boden werfen , das geht je nach Gegebenheiten ganz gut, bei fingerlangen Fischchen. 
Eine perfekte Methode hab ich auch nicht. Mit diesen Mitteln kann man kleine Fischchen aber zuverlässig töten


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Köderfische waidgerecht töten!?*

Ääähhhhh, ja nun also.......

ich hab mir dafür extra ne Kopflupe angeschafft. Das Ding wird vor die Augen geklappt und schon ist der Köfi größer. Dann packe ich ihn mit Daumen und Zeigefinger und halte ihn in aufrechter position auf ein kleines Brettchen. Mit einem Wasserfesten Filzstift markiere ich genau den Punkt, an dem der Betäubungsschlag sitzen soll. Dann hab ich mir extra eine Tabelle angefertigt, auf der ich exakt nachlesen kann, wieviel Aufprallenergie ein ca. 5 x 5 mm großer Totschlägerkopf  entwickeln muß, um einen Fisch von dieser oder jener Größe zu betäuben. Wohlgemerkt betäuben, nicht töten. Dann nehme ich eine Art kleines Katapult mit einer Uhrfeder. An der Seite ist eine Skala, an der ich die Aufprallenergie ablesen kann. Das Ding wird an den Fisch herangeführt, Der Hebel des Katapults auf die richtige Markierung der Skala gezogen und losgelassen. 
Nach erfolgter Betäubung nehme ich ein kleines Stetoskop und suche nach der Stelle, an der ich die Herztöne des Köfis am deutlichsten höre ( drum ist´s auch wichtig, den Fisch nur zu betäuben. Ein toter hat ja keinen Herzschlag mehr ). Wieder tritt der wasserfeste Filzstift in Aktion und markiert die Einstichstelle. Mit einem kleinen Skalpell führe ich nun den finalen Herzstich aus. Dann heißt es eine Minute warten und mein portables Mini EEG anschließen. Zeigt dieses keine Hirnströme mehr an, kann man den Köfi bedenkenlos anködern. 

|supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri 

Bitte entschuldige meinen Sarkasmus, ist nicht böse gemeint. Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass Du diese Frage ernst gemeint hast und werte sie als Vorlage.

Ralf


----------



## Zanderfänger (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Köderfische waidgerecht töten!?*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> den Fisch kräftig auf den harten Boden werfen


Hey Alter, voll die Seuche wo bist Du denn zur Schule gegangen!? #d


----------



## Lorenz (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Köderfische waidgerecht töten!?*

omg



Ich nehm einfach den Totschläger den ich für alle Fische nehme.Bei nem maßigen Hecht dosiert man die Kraft halt ein bissel anderst als bei ner 7cm Laube! Das ist doch klar!
Es gehört natürlich auch ein bissel Erfahrung dazu.Mit der Zeit lernt man das richtig einzuschätzen...


----------



## arno (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Köderfische waidgerecht töten!?*

Du musst nur so tun als ob Du einen Popel wegschnippen willst.
Also Mittelfinger und Daumen zusammendrücken und dann den Mittelfinger vorschnellen lassen!
Sollte das Auge bluten, hat der Popel getroffen!
Sollte jemand schimpfen hat der Popel wo anders getroffen.


----------



## Deep Sea (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Köderfische waidgerecht töten!?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri
> 
> Bitte entschuldige meinen Sarkasmus, ist nicht böse gemeint. Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass Du diese Frage ernst gemeint hast und werte sie als Vorlage.
> 
> Ralf



|So lustig finde ich das nicht  

Die Frage ist durchaus berechtigt, auch kleine Fische sollten waidgerecht getötet werden. Bei sehr kleinen Fischen wende ich auch die Fingerschnippsmethode zur Betäubung an. Danach den Herzstich.


----------



## arno (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Köderfische waidgerecht töten!?*



Deep Sea schrieb:


> |So lustig finde ich das nicht
> 
> Die Frage ist durchaus berechtigt, auch kleine Fische sollten waidgerecht getötet werden. Bei sehr kleinen Fischen wende ich auch die Fingerschnippsmethode zur Betäubung an. Danach den Herzstich.



Sach ich doch, wie mit nem Popel!

Lol, nein mal im Ernst, das ist wirklich ne Vorlage, aber meine Antwort dazu war schon ernst gemeint, nur der Zusatz nicht!


----------



## angelndes_sofa (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Köderfische waidgerecht töten!?*

Mit dem Finger fest auf den Kopf schnipsen ist am besten bei den kleinen Köfis.Wie soll mans auch sonst machen ? Mit nem handelsüblichen Fischtöter würde man den köfi nur zu brei hauen  

in meiner anfangszeit des angelns hatte ich mir mal die selbe frage gestellt.hatte einen dicken fischtöter benutzt.und was passierte ? *piüüüü* das auge schoss mir entgegen |supergri


----------



## Brassenwürger (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Köderfische waidgerecht töten!?*

Ich verwende auch die "zwei-Finger-Technik". Bei kleinen Köderfischen reicht das auch allemal. Größere werden getötet wie jeder andere Fisch, kennst Du ja.


----------



## Barsch29 (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Köderfische waidgerecht töten!?*

*Hallo, *
* einfach auf der Erde werfen und gut (wenn sie zu klein sind)!      #6 *


----------



## bennie (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Köderfische waidgerecht töten!?*

troll asi....


ich schnipps ein paar mal kräftig aufn kopf ... ruhig mehrmals, und dann ein schnitt mit meinem gebogenen messer zwischen brustflossen richtugn kiemen, tot und heile...


----------



## Bibbelmann (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Köderfische waidgerecht töten!?*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Hey Alter, voll die Seuche wo bist Du denn zur Schule gegangen!? #d



 Wenn jemand nicht die praktische Begabung hat sollte er eh kein Tier töten dürfen...
Mein Vater  hat zuerst Veterinarmedizin studiert und lange  als Tierarzt gearbeitet ´-  der hat mir das so beigebracht. Im Zweifelsfall empfehle ich dir trotzdem den Totschläger und den Stich ins Herz. #6

edit: um das unmißverständlich zu machen, ich werfe die Fische so auf den (nur auf den harten) Boden, dass sie mit dem Kopf aufkommen, und das auch nur wenn ich alles sicher im Griff habe. Das Ergebnis ist dann identisch dem Totschläger.


----------



## Brassenwürger (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Köderfische waidgerecht töten!?*

@Barsch29,
klar geht das auch. Es sieht für außenstehende nur leider nicht so toll aus, wenn ein Angler lebende Fische auf´n Boden klatscht! Das sollten wir mal lieber lassen...


----------



## Brassenwürger (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Köderfische waidgerecht töten!?*

@Barsch29,
sah gerade, das war dein erster Beitrag? Na ja...


----------



## EMZET (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Köderfische waidgerecht töten!?*

Das Schwanzende zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger nehmen und dann mit dem Kopf (Bauchseite nach oben) an die Stuhlehne oder einen anderen harten Gegenstand hauen. Je nach dem wie du den Köfi anbieten möchtest, direkt Kopf ab, oder großzügigen Herzstich (damit meine ich, ruhig mehrmals in den Brustkorb stechen )


----------



## Big Rolly (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Köderfische waidgerecht töten!?*

Da ich direct über einer Metzgerei wohne leih ich mir jedesmal wenn ich zum angeln geh vom Metzger den Bolzenschussaparat, dann zwischen den Augen ansetzen und er ist sicher tot.

Spass beiseite, ich mach das auch mit der Fingerschnipsmethode.


Sorry aber fand das hier so lustig daß das sein musste (nicht bös sein)


----------



## Tommi-Engel (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Köderfische waidgerecht töten!?*

Ich bevorzuge auch die Fingerschnippmethode.
Zum Abstechen nehme ich bei ganz kleinen Fischen dann die Ködernadel


----------



## esox_105 (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Köderfische waidgerecht töten!?*



snoek-1969 schrieb:


> Ich bevorzuge auch die Fingerschnippmethode.
> Zum Abstechen nehme ich bei ganz kleinen Fischen dann die Ködernadel


 

... genau so mache ich es auch.


----------



## Aragorn12 (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Köderfische waidgerecht töten!?*

Also ich bin der meinung das hier ehr viel Sarkassmus mit im Spiel ist das Nervt.
Man sollte zur Fingerschnipps Metode noch erwähnen das man für den Herzstich am besten ein sehr schlankes Messer nimmt ähnlich dem Filiermesser.

MFG ARA


----------



## Tommi-Engel (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Köderfische waidgerecht töten!?*



Aragorn12 schrieb:


> für den Herzstich am besten ein sehr schlankes Messer nimmt ähnlich dem Filiermesser.
> 
> MFG ARA


 
bei 3 cm Köfis -wie ich sie gerne füe Aal nehme-bekommst Du damit aber Probleme


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Köderfische waidgerecht töten!?*



> bei 3 cm Köfis -wie ich sie gerne füe Aal nehme-bekommst Du damit aber Probleme


Das sind die Probleme bei praktischer Ausführung - es gibt aber auch noch die rechtliche Seite.

Da könnte es bei den wildgewordenen Schützern und ihren Anwälten durchaus zu Anzeigen wegen Angelns mit lebendem Köderfisch kommen, wenn der Köfi nicht nachweisbar abgestochen wurde!

Wie sowas ausgehen würde vor Gericht, hab ich keine Ahnung!

Aber das töten mittels Betäubung und abstechen hängt ja (rechtlich) zuerst mal nicht von der Größe des Fisches und der geplanten Verwendung (essen oder Köfi) ab.

Bin kein Jurist und weiss daher nicht, ob das jetzt so alles zu 100% korrekt ist, aber mitlerweile traue ich da niemand mehr und bin eher seeeeehr vorsichtig bei solchen Dingen um den Schützern da keinen Angriffspunkt für evtl. Anzeigen zu bieten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Köderfische waidgerecht töten!?*

PS:
Oder anders gesagt:
Waidgerecht interessiert "nur" den Angler
Alle anderen wohl eher die Gesetzeslage.


----------



## Illexfreak (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Köderfische waidgerecht töten!?*

Probiers mal mit Kiemen durchschneiden


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Köderfische waidgerecht töten!?*



> Da könnte es bei den wildgewordenen Schützern und ihren Anwälten durchaus zu Anzeigen wegen Angelns mit lebendem Köderfisch kommen, wenn der Köfi nicht nachweisbar abgestochen wurde!
> 
> Wie sowas ausgehen würde vor Gericht, hab ich keine Ahnung!


 
Hat mit der Frage des Theaderöffners zwar nicht zu tun, aber:

Würde doch gar nicht zu Gericht kommen.
Eine Anzeige ist nur dann aussichtsreich, wenn hier der Beweis erbracht wäre, dass der Köfi während des Angelns lebendig war. Das sieht in der Praxis so aus, dass der Fischereiaufseher oder bei Anzeige vor Ort die Polizei, den Fisch sehen will .. und wenn er tot ist ist er tot .. egal wie er zu Tode kam. Eine Anzeige aber dann, wegen falschen Tötens, ist aufgrund mangelnder Vorschriften hierzu nicht aussichtsreich.


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Köderfische waidgerecht töten!?*

Sehr kleine Köfis schnippse ich auch tot und die sind dann tot.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Köderfische waidgerecht töten!?*



> Würde doch gar nicht zu Gericht kommen.


Da gabs erst kürzlich ne Verhandlung genau deswegen (der Angler wurde allerdings freigesprochen), weil 2 Polizisten ihn angezeigt hatten, weil der Köfi angeblich noch gezuckt hätte und keine Stichwunde erkennbar war!
Freispruch erfolgte wegen der Zeugenaussage eines begleitenden Anglers.
Muss ich mal stöbern wo ich das gefunden hatte.


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Köderfische waidgerecht töten!?*

Samma, merkt Ihr nix oder bilde ich mir was ein ?

Der Threateröffner ist ein gestandener Angler, seinem Profil und seinen bisherigen Beiträgen nach zu urteilen. So eine Frage von einem Jungangler oder Neueinsteiger, ok. Aber ...............

Außerdem hat er sich an der Diskussion bisher nicht mehr beteiligt, oder ?

Ein Schelm, wer böses dabei denkt.

Ralf


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Köderfische waidgerecht töten!?*

Na und?
Auch ich als "gestandener Angler??" mach mir über Diverses Gedanken, wozu andere vielleicht meinen, das sei alles eigentlich doch klar.....

Dafür ist das Forum doch da......


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Köderfische waidgerecht töten!?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da gabs erst kürzlich ne Verhandlung genau deswegen (der Angler wurde allerdings freigesprochen), weil 2 Polizisten ihn angezeigt hatten, weil der Köfi angeblich noch gezuckt hätte und keine Stichwunde erkennbar war!
> Freispruch erfolgte wegen der Zeugenaussage eines begleitenden Anglers.
> Muss ich mal stöbern wo ich das gefunden hatte.


 
Danke dir für das Beispiel! Das meinte und sagte ich ja in meinem Postings vorher #h 

Anzeige nur aussichtsreich, wenn nachweislich mit lebendigem Köfi geangelt. Das kann glaubwürdig am besten eine amtliche Person wie Polizei oder bestellter Fischreiaufseher VOR ORT nachweisen. Wenn die Polizei sich gegenseitig bezeugend die Aussage zu Protokoll gibt, dass der Fisch noch gezuckt hat, dann ist das schlecht für den Angler, außer er hat glaubwürdigere Zeugen. Aber die Art des Tötens des Fisches vor dem Angeln ist, wie man in deinem Beispiel sieht, dabei eben NICHT relevant!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Köderfische waidgerecht töten!?*



> Aber die Art des Tötens des Fisches vor dem Angeln ist, wie man in deinem Beispiel sieht, dabei eben NICHT relevant!


Stimmt, nur insoweit dass ein Stich "nachweisbar" ist, und man nicht auf Zeugenaussagen angewiesen ist.


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Köderfische waidgerecht töten!?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Stimmt, nur insoweit dass ein Stich "nachweisbar" ist, und man nicht auf Zeugenaussagen angewiesen ist.


 
RICHTIG !

Denn RECHT HABEN und RECHT BEKOMMEN sind oft zwei unterschiedliche Welten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Köderfische waidgerecht töten!?*



> Denn RECHT HABEN und RECHT BEKOMMEN sind oft zwei unterschiedliche Welten.


Genau, das war mein Ansatz.....


----------



## Zanderkiller112 (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Köderfische waidgerecht töten!?*

Hallo zusammen, hier eine kleine Geschichte die mir vor ein paar Tagen passiert ist.
Ich habe mir Köderfische im Rhein gefangen und die frischen toten Fische auf Zander gelegt. Habe Sie auch auf den Boden geworfen um Sie zu töten. Leider war ein Barsch dabei der etwas zäh war. Diesen habe ich auf Grund gelegt und habe weitere Köderfische gefangen. Dann kam die Wasserschutzpolizei und hat alle Angeler in diesem Bereich kontrolliert, unteranderem auch mich. 
Der Beamte wollte auch meine Grundangel sehen und hat festgestellt das mein Barsch leider nicht ganz tot war. Das mit auf den Boden werfen ist leider nicht immer sicher.
Habe leider jetzt eine Anzeige am Hals, mal schauen was dabei herraus kommt.

Weiter Petrie Heil|wavey:


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Köderfische waidgerecht töten!?*



Zanderkiller112 schrieb:


> Der Beamte wollte auch meine Grundangel sehen und hat festgestellt das mein Barsch leider nicht ganz tot war. Das mit auf den Boden werfen ist leider nicht immer sicher.
> Habe leider jetzt eine Anzeige am Hals, mal schauen was dabei herraus kommt.
> 
> Weiter Petrie Heil|wavey:


 
Tja ... mein Mitleid hält sich in Grenzen, sorry dafür ...

aber ich vergewissere mich schon, dass der Fisch auch wirklich tot ist, wenn ich ihn anködere ...


----------



## Bibbelmann (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Köderfische waidgerecht töten!?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> aber ich vergewissere mich schon, dass der Fisch auch wirklich tot ist, wenn ich ihn anködere ...



Hier das selbe. Eigentlich kann man das auf den Boden werfen nicht jedem empfehlen, wichtig ist vor allem das Verantwortungsbewusstsein für das waidmännische Handeln.  Deswegen stört mich diese Paragraphen-Reiterei besonders. 

 Wenn ich bei einem Fisch beim Abschlagen bestimmte Reaktionen sehe, dieses durch den ganzen Körper fortschreitend gehende Zucken, und ein darauffolgendes Abschlaffen der Muskulatur,  und ein Fehlen von Augenbewegungen/ eine andere Augenruhelage; dann  ist im Grunde klar dass der unwiderbringlich tot ist. 
Ich glaube ich würde aber in jedem Fall, und bei allen grösseren Fischen doppelt sicher gehen. Das empfinde ich aber pesönlich als Notwendigkeit.

Wenn man mal gesehn hat wie in der professionellen Fischerei international gearbeitet wird, insbesondere beim Meeresfischen,  sind die von vielen Angler politisierten  Forderungen ohne jeden Bezug zur Realität. Ist aber nicht schlecht diese Richtlinien als Leitfaden fürs Gewissen zu haben, sag ich mal

Gruß
Philipp


----------



## Justhon (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Köderfische waidgerecht töten!?*

Ich hab die meisten Köfis bis jetzt mit nem ganz leichten Schlag 
mit dem Fischtöter betäubt, und dann den Herzstich verpasst. Ab ner bestimmten Größe geht das, aber ab >5cm wirds kritisch, da man dem Köfi mit einem Schlag den ganzen Kopf  zermatschen kann, was den Herzstich dann überflüssig macht, hat aber den Nachteil dass der Köfi dann schwerer anzuködern ist, bzw er sich schneller vom Haken löst...
Aber die Idee mit der Ködernadel udn dem Fingerschnipsen is auch nicht schlecht...

Auf den Boden werfen find ich nich so gut, da man sich nich 100% sicher sein kann, ob der Köfi tot ist und irgenwie find ichs, dass wir das eigentlich besser lösen können als unsere Vorfahren, so lang drauf rumkloppen bis er sich nichmehr rührt...


----------



## Tommi-Engel (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Köderfische waidgerecht töten!?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das sind die Probleme bei praktischer Ausführung


 
Deswegen nehme ich ja auch die Ködernadel zum abstechen.


----------



## Keule666 (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Köderfische waidgerecht töten!?*

Einfach den Kopf abbeissen. Macht zumindest mein Hund|rolleyes 

Benutze den guten alten kurzen harten Wurf auf den Boden.


Eure Keule


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Köderfische waidgerecht töten!?*

Ein Schlag mit der aufgeklappten Taschenmesserklinge und er mach kein Mucks mehr.

Mfg Flo


----------



## ok1 (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Köderfische waidgerecht töten!?*

Hallo,

zur Eingangsgfrage: Ich habe ein ganz kleines Messer. Der Griff reicht gerade zum abschlagen und die Klinge meuchelt auch noch einen kleinen Köfi. Es gibt auch Ködernadel mit dünnen Edelstahlgriff. Hat mir jedenfalls mal irgendwer geschenkt. Die geht auch ganz gut für die absoluten Minis. 

Zum Rest des Threads: Wir töten mit unserem Hobby andere Lebenwesen. Das ist für mich auch okay. Grundsätzlicher Respekt vor dem anderen Leben sollte bei jedem Angler gerade deshalb vorhanden sein. Auch sollten wir respektieren, dass andere Menschen unsere Auffassung nicht teilen. Da ist es aus meiner Sicht völlig daneben, Fische auf den Boden zu schmettern. Mal ganz ehrlich: Wir Angler haben genug Gegner. Das sieht unheimlich brutal aus, wenn jemand Fische auf den Boden wirft. Optimaler Weise zappeln die dann nochmal kurz. Wenn das ein Unbeteiligter beobachtet, macht der bei der nächsten Unterschriftenaktion zu Abschaffung des Angelns sicher mit. Ich halte davon gar nichts. Mir tut auch niemand Leid der nicht in der Lage ist sein Köfis sicher und waidgerecht zu töten und dafür eine Anzeige bekommt.

Es gab hier auch genug Hinweise für andere Arten des Tötens. Vielleicht besinnt sich der ein oder andere.

Gruß

Olaf


----------



## Steffen90 (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Köderfische waidgerecht töten!?*

ich mach das gaaaaaaanz einfach!
1. auf den boden werfen und
2. herzstich mit nem messer oder z.b. mit einem spitz angeschliffenen schraubenzieher.


----------



## MR r.Ol.Ax (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Köderfische waidgerecht töten!?*

Auch ne gute methode ist  den köfi auf dem boden legen und dann mit nem flopper mit nem extra kleinem rohr einfach nen steinchen odern nen bleikügelchen auf den kopf schießen


----------



## Stefan21j (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Köderfische waidgerecht töten!?*

Also ich haue eher den Fisch mit dem Kopf auf den Betäuber.
Andersrum gibt es nur Matsch. 
Dann hab ich eine Ködernadel oder nen Boiliebohrer oder irgendwas kleines aus der Kiste was mit hilft nen Herzstich anzusetzen.
Und nicht lachen zur Not muss halt ein Skalpel herhalten.
Warum ich es dabei habe? Nein nicht für Not-OPs am Wasser sondern um geflochtene Schnur zu schneiden.


----------



## Lengjäger (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Köderfische waidgerecht töten!?*



Keule666 schrieb:


> Benutze den guten alten kurzen harten Wurf auf den Boden.




funktioniert bei mir auch am besten


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Köderfische waidgerecht töten!?*

Deswegen benutze ich möglichst Kunstköder,
die braucht man vorher nicht zu bearbeiten! :g


----------



## Justhon (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Köderfische waidgerecht töten!?*



ok1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> zur Eingangsgfrage: Ich habe ein ganz kleines Messer. Der Griff reicht gerade zum abschlagen und die Klinge meuchelt auch noch einen kleinen Köfi. Es gibt auch Ködernadel mit dünnen Edelstahlgriff. Hat mir jedenfalls mal irgendwer geschenkt. Die geht auch ganz gut für die absoluten Minis.
> 
> ...


|good:#r
Genau so seh ichs auch, und ich finde, dass man heutzutage schon bessere Methoden finden können muss. Auch find ich, sieht es wirklich nich schön aus den Köfi auf den Boden 
zu matschen, und den Respekt sollte man dem Tier schon entegegenbringen, denn er verdient genau so viel Respekt wie ein Meterhecht, und den würden die wenigsten hier einfach auf den Boden schmettern um ihn tot zu kriegen!


----------



## Bibbelmann (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Köderfische waidgerecht töten!?*



Justhon schrieb:


> |good:#r
> den Respekt sollte man dem Tier schon entegegenbringen, denn er verdient genau so viel Respekt wie ein Meterhecht, und den würden die wenigsten hier einfach auf den Boden schmettern um ihn tot zu kriegen!



ich erweise den Fischen meinen Respekt indem ich die BESTE Methode anwende, und sie in Sekundenbruchteilen töte, ohne sie leiden zu lassen.

 Mit Meterhechten hat der ganze Thread nichts zu tun- aber wenn du schon den Vergleich ziehen musstest: 
Gerade grosse Fische sind deutlich schwieriger umzubringen, und leiden mit den Methoden die du_mit Respekt verwechselst_ viel mehr als meine Köderfischchen.


----------



## Aali-Barba (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Köderfische waidgerecht töten!?*



arno schrieb:


> Du musst nur so tun als ob Du einen Popel wegschnippen willst.
> Also Mittelfinger und Daumen zusammendrücken und dann den Mittelfinger vorschnellen lassen!


 
Ahh, ein Mittelfingerschnippler. Ich schnippel grundsätzlich mit Daumen und Zeigefinger. :m


----------



## Aali-Barba (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Köderfische waidgerecht töten!?*



Justhon schrieb:


> |good:#r
> Genau so seh ichs auch, und ich finde, dass man heutzutage schon bessere Methoden finden können muss. Auch find ich, sieht es wirklich nich schön aus den Köfi auf den Boden
> zu matschen, und den Respekt sollte man dem Tier schon entegegenbringen, denn er verdient genau so viel Respekt wie ein Meterhecht, und den würden die wenigsten hier einfach auf den Boden schmettern um ihn tot zu kriegen!


 
Das hilft auch gar nicht, hab ich zigmal probiert.   Musste jedes Mal noch anschließend mit dem Auto drüber fahren.  

Im Ernst: Bei ganz kleinen Fingerschnippeln und Stich mit Ködernadel, bei etwas größeren Fingerschnippel, dann nochmal mit dem Griff vom Messer hinterher und dann Stich mit dem Messer.


----------



## Justhon (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Köderfische waidgerecht töten!?*



Aali-Barba schrieb:


> Bei etwas größeren Fingerschnippel, dann nochmal mit dem Griff vom Messer hinterher und dann Stich mit dem Messer.



Warum der Fingerschnippel, und dann der Messerschlag nochmal hinterher? Die Fingerarbeit könntest du dir doch dann eigentlich sparen, oder?


----------



## arno (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Köderfische waidgerecht töten!?*



Aali-Barba schrieb:


> Ahh, ein Mittelfingerschnippler. Ich schnippel grundsätzlich mit Daumen und Zeigefinger. :m



Ali, das liegt daran, das ich den Popel mit dem Zeigefinger hole, in der Rückwärtsbewegung am Daumen den popel abstreife und dann mit dem Mittelfinger weg schnippe!:vik:


----------



## ok1 (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Köderfische waidgerecht töten!?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Deswegen benutze ich möglichst Kunstköder,
> die braucht man vorher nicht zu bearbeiten! :g



Die darf man aber auch nicht auf den Boden schmeissen. Dann gibt es was wegen Umweltverschmutzung. Also wie man es auch sieht. Hinschmeißen ist nicht ...

#t

Gute Nacht


----------



## aal-andy (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Köderfische waidgerecht töten!?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ich hab mir dafür extra ne Kopflupe angeschafft. Das Ding wird vor die Augen geklappt und schon ist der Köfi größer. Dann packe ich ihn mit Daumen und Zeigefinger und halte ihn in aufrechter position auf ein kleines Brettchen. Mit einem Wasserfesten Filzstift markiere ich genau den Punkt, an dem der Betäubungsschlag sitzen soll. Dann hab ich mir extra eine Tabelle angefertigt, auf der ich exakt nachlesen kann, wieviel Aufprallenergie ein ca. 5 x 5 mm großer Totschlägerkopf entwickeln muß, um einen Fisch von dieser oder jener Größe zu betäuben. Wohlgemerkt betäuben, nicht töten. Dann nehme ich eine Art kleines Katapult mit einer Uhrfeder. An der Seite ist eine Skala, an der ich die Aufprallenergie ablesen kann. Das Ding wird an den Fisch herangeführt, Der Hebel des Katapults auf die richtige Markierung der Skala gezogen und losgelassen.
> Nach erfolgter Betäubung nehme ich ein kleines Stetoskop und suche nach der Stelle, an der ich die Herztöne des Köfis am deutlichsten höre ( drum ist´s auch wichtig, den Fisch nur zu betäuben. Ein toter hat ja keinen Herzschlag mehr ). Wieder tritt der wasserfeste Filzstift in Aktion und markiert die Einstichstelle. Mit einem kleinen Skalpell führe ich nun den finalen Herzstich aus. Dann heißt es eine Minute warten und mein portables Mini EEG anschließen. Zeigt dieses keine Hirnströme mehr an, kann man den Köfi bedenkenlos anködern.


 
Das sollte aber alles recht schnell gehen, sonst ist der Kleine vor Beendigung deiner Prozedur bereits erstickt oder gar vertrocknet, und das wäre dann nicht mehr waidgerecht :m


----------



## aal-andy (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Köderfische waidgerecht töten!?*



Aali-Barba schrieb:


> Das hilft auch gar nicht, hab ich zigmal probiert.  Musste jedes Mal noch anschließend mit dem Auto drüber fahren.


 
Als ich Dich das letztemal dabei beobachtet habe, sind da nicht mehrere im Profil deiner Monsterreifen stecken geblieben, die Du immer noch spazieren fährst ?


----------



## Aali-Barba (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Köderfische waidgerecht töten!?*



Justhon schrieb:


> Warum der Fingerschnippel, und dann der Messerschlag nochmal hinterher? Die Fingerarbeit könntest du dir doch dann eigentlich sparen, oder?


 
Es ist die Macht, die ich dabei ausüben kann. Die törnt mich einfach an. Erst Schnippel UND DANN NOCH Messeschlagen, was will man mehr? Ohne Vorab-Schnippeln läuft da garnix bei mir. |rolleyes :q 

PS: Vielleicht mach ich das aber auch nur, damit er fürs Messerschlagen still hält, wenn der Fingerschnippel nicht ganz reicht? |rolleyes


----------



## Knispel (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Köderfische waidgerecht töten!?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da gabs erst kürzlich ne Verhandlung genau deswegen (der Angler wurde allerdings freigesprochen), weil 2 Polizisten ihn angezeigt hatten, weil der Köfi angeblich noch gezuckt hätte und keine Stichwunde erkennbar war!
> Freispruch erfolgte wegen der Zeugenaussage eines begleitenden Anglers.
> Muss ich mal stöbern wo ich das gefunden hatte.


 
Ich benutze die fingerschnippmethode schon seit jahrzehnten. Abstechen tue ich die kleinen Dinger auch, allerdings mit der Ködernadel.


----------



## Aali-Barba (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Köderfische waidgerecht töten!?*



aal-andy schrieb:


> Als ich Dich das letztemal dabei beobachtet habe, sind da nicht mehrere im Profil deiner Monsterreifen stecken geblieben, die Du immer noch spazieren fährst ?


 
Das kann gut sein. Für die nächste Saison denke ich deswegen gerade Slicks an, denn ab 1 Meter geht mir bei meiner Methode doch zuviel Filet drauf.


----------



## fireline (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Köderfische waidgerecht töten!?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ääähhhhh, ja nun also.......
> 
> ich hab mir dafür extra ne Kopflupe angeschafft. Das Ding wird vor die Augen geklappt und schon ist der Köfi größer. Dann packe ich ihn mit Daumen und Zeigefinger und halte ihn in aufrechter position auf ein kleines Brettchen. Mit einem Wasserfesten Filzstift markiere ich genau den Punkt, an dem der Betäubungsschlag sitzen soll. Dann hab ich mir extra eine Tabelle angefertigt, auf der ich exakt nachlesen kann, wieviel Aufprallenergie ein ca. 5 x 5 mm großer Totschlägerkopf  entwickeln muß, um einen Fisch von dieser oder jener Größe zu betäuben. Wohlgemerkt betäuben, nicht töten. Dann nehme ich eine Art kleines Katapult mit einer Uhrfeder. An der Seite ist eine Skala, an der ich die Aufprallenergie ablesen kann. Das Ding wird an den Fisch herangeführt, Der Hebel des Katapults auf die richtige Markierung der Skala gezogen und losgelassen.
> Nach erfolgter Betäubung nehme ich ein kleines Stetoskop und suche nach der Stelle, an der ich die Herztöne des Köfis am deutlichsten höre ( drum ist´s auch wichtig, den Fisch nur zu betäuben. Ein toter hat ja keinen Herzschlag mehr ). Wieder tritt der wasserfeste Filzstift in Aktion und markiert die Einstichstelle. Mit einem kleinen Skalpell führe ich nun den finalen Herzstich aus. Dann heißt es eine Minute warten und mein portables Mini EEG anschließen. Zeigt dieses keine Hirnströme mehr an, kann man den Köfi bedenkenlos anködern.
> ...



hi ralle
warum so umständlich,ich hab immer ein portables röntgengerät dabei ------>man sieht alles,nix filzstift,nix lupe usw.,lach

mfg


----------



## Case (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Köderfische waidgerecht töten!?*

Ich häng die einfach an und ertränk sie.

Case


----------



## esox_105 (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Köderfische waidgerecht töten!?*



Case schrieb:


> Ich häng die einfach an und ertränk sie.
> 
> Case


 

... das vorher noch keiner auf die Lösung gekommen ist :m


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Köderfische waidgerecht töten!?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Denn RECHT HABEN und RECHT BEKOMMEN sind oft zwei unterschiedliche Welten.


 


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Genau, das war mein Ansatz.....


 
Ein "Nachgedanke", weil es doch ein interessanter Aspekt ist, der das Handlen eines jeden ja beeinflußt.

Ist es denn richtig, wenn man sein Handeln, wenn es richtig ist und man im Recht ist (was ja beides nicht immer konform ist), immer danach ausrichten muss, dass sein richtiges Handeln auch beweisbar ist?
Noch gilt ja der Grundsatz unseres Rechtstaates:
"Solange die Schuld nicht bewiesen ist, ist man unschuldig".
Oder aber der des philosphischen Ansatzes in Anlehnung an Karl Popper, der ja die Ethik in Deutschland mit bestimmt hat :
" Das Handeln eines gilt als wahr, solange es nicht falsifiziert ist".

Also: Warum muss ich alles absichern, nur weil es vorkommen könnte, ich müßte mein richtiges Handeln beweisen?

Angeln ist mein Hobby und da werde ich aus Überzeugung richtig handeln und mich nicht dem Druck aussetzen, dass ich es auch noch beweisen muss!
Mögliche negative Konsequenzen aus einer unglücklichen Konstellation heraus nehme ich guten Gewissens in Kauf! (wie ich es beruflich übrigens auch auch voller Überzeugung heraus mache) #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Köderfische waidgerecht töten!?*



> Also: Warum muss ich alles absichern, nur weil es vorkommen könnte, ich müßte mein richtiges Handeln beweisen?


Muss man nicht und rein objektiv betrachtet hast Du sicher recht.

In der Realität ist es aber so, dass es genügend Leute/Gruppierungen gibt, die nur darauf warten, dass sie ienem Angler was anhängen können - und da kommt es eben auch zu Anzeigen/Prozessen, die eigentlich jeder Grundlage entbehren.

Kommt natürlich auch drauf wo und an welchem Gewässer man angelt (mitten in der Stadt oder irgendwo zwischen Büschen verborgen).

Nicht, weil man "versteckt" irgendwas "unrechtes" tun könnte. Sondern weil diese Schützer eher was bemerken wenns vor ihrer Nase passiert und dann auch eher tätig werden.

Davon ab ist das alles für mich eh kein Problem, da ich (auch) meine Köfis grundsätzlich betäube und absteche.

Auch weil ich  daran glaube, dass ein kleiner Fetzen wirksamer ist als ein Miniköfi)))


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Köderfische waidgerecht töten!?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch weil ich daran glaube, dass ein kleiner Fetzen wirksamer ist als ein Miniköfi)))


 
OFF TOPIC:
Bei mir als überzeugten Spinnangler haben so ziemlich alle Gruppierungen Schwierigkeiten, meinen Köder als UNTOT zu erklären (aber wer weiß, kann ich ja auch irren :m )  #h


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Köderfische waidgerecht töten!?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kommt natürlich auch drauf wo und an welchem Gewässer man angelt (mitten in der Stadt oder irgendwo zwischen Büschen verborgen).


 
Mein Handeln ist richtig und ich handle nach meinem Gewissen und MEINER Einstellung, unangepaßt an Ort, Zeit und Personengruppen. Mein Handeln können Gruppierungen in Frage stellen, mag sein, aber ich werde mich dennoch nicht anpassen und unter Druck setzen lassen ... das verbiegt mich sonst und setzt falsche Signale (zumindest für mich). Mein Handeln ist rechtens ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Köderfische waidgerecht töten!?*



> Mein Handeln ist rechtens ...


Bestreitet doch niemand))
Wenn aber jemand es nicht darauf anlegt mit solchen Leuten Stress zu kriegen, sollte man denjenigen es machen lassen wir es für richtig hält.


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Köderfische waidgerecht töten!?*

(Mag es ein, dass du mich gerade etwas falsch verstanden hast? )



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bestreitet doch niemand)).


 
Doch ... womöglich eben die Leute, wegen deren wir uns ja absichern sollten.  
Aber eben mein Bewußtsein steht über deren Zweifel. Also: Sollen sie mich mein Handeln anzweifeln.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn aber jemand es nicht darauf anlegt mit solchen Leuten Stress zu kriegen, sollte man denjenigen es machen lassen wir es für richtig hält
> )).


 
Sicherlich, soll jeder es so handhaben, wie er es will oder für sich opportun hält!


----------



## Oberharzer (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Köderfische waidgerecht töten!?*

Erst mal vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten!

Werd das zukünftig mit dem Fingerschnipser machen!
Ging mit eben darum das auch n Köfi ne lebende Kreatur ist und eine faire Behandlung verdient! Fingerschnipser und Dünnes Messer oder Ködernadel klingt gut.

Auf Boden werfen find ich nicht gut, geht auch nicht bei jedem Boden! Im Schaps "ersäufen" ist kreativ!

Manche Vorschläge find ich schon zu heftig, dann könnte ich auch ne Axt mitnehmen und den Kopf abhacken, ginge auch schnell. Ziehe aber elegantere Methoden vor!


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Köderfische waidgerecht töten!?*

Hallo Oberharzer,

da Du Dich ja nun noch gemeldet hast, werte ich Deine Frage doch als ernst gemeint und entschuldige mich für das sarkastische Posting am Anfang.
Nix für Ungut

Ralf


----------

